# Freeloaders Strike Again!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well today was forecast to be pretty rubbish weather in the Aveyron region of France so we knew we would be at a bit of a loose end. Every battery in the van is flat. Mobiles, Laptops, cameras and the leisure battery all were just about done in after a long time off hookup and not much driving about.
Had a look on the offline version of Camping Car infos and tucked away in a little village called Segur just a few miles north of Lake Pareloup was a tiny little Aire with apparently free everything! If it hadn't been for the Aire sign outside I would have thought it was someone's house and yard.

Ok it's not exactly a lovely place to stop but they have laid on everything, even showers. The village looks quite interesting and pretty so will have a look while the rain holds off and try and spend some money!

Thanks to the Faculty X Repeat IT wifi antenna, free unlimited Motorhome Facts an all!!!!

May even get chance to do some campsite updates on here. So if you're in the area and need a full facility pit stop it's perfect. N44.29079 E 2.83495


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cheers for the update Barry & Michelle - the rain is needed in that area............my inlaws have been praying for it for weeks. Being in their 70's, the heat can get too much for them. They are off next week in their own motorhome, an Eribacar on a Citroen, to Switzerland to find some cooler weather!!!!!

They live in Carmaux - not far from you now!!!

Flo remembers many childhood days at Lac de Pareloup - she is pleased you are enjoying 'her' home area!!!!

Again - jealous as hell!!!! But so pleased you are enjoying yourselves...

Carl


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks to me as if, in keeping with the freeloading theme, you've had an Aire sign made up and cable-tied it to someones post box.

The only time we manage to find free hook-up there always seems to be a queue!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers guys.

We do really love the Aveyron Area. This place is in the middle of nowhere and another Brit van has pulled in!

I think there is only one leccy point though. I think I should go out and offer to share it if he has a splitter.

Yep. We have been rumbled. I carry my own Aires sign and just park up outside peoples garages. Actually not a bad idea.

Going to go up to St Eulalie D'Olt, Esplaion, Estaing then down to Rodez, Villefranche de Rouerque and Najac over the next week.

I think the weather is due to be ok but cooler.

Had a fab time rowing round Pareloup but almost came unstuck yesterday as it does get quite windy and it took me ages to get back against the wind.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

All this rowing!! You'll be fit enough for the coxless fours next year.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Barry

We looked at Segur last Autumn, but everything was locked up, and even the water was shut off, so we pootled on to Rodez. There's a lovely walk alongside the river into town, and then back around the other side.

Beautiful colours around there in the autumn.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> We looked at Segur last Autumn, but everything was locked up, and even the water was shut off, so we pootled on to Rodez. There's a lovely walk alongside the river into town, and then back around the other side.
> 
> ...


Rodez - Get there early - only 6 official pitches and very popular


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

Yes Rodez is on the list. We may head south to keep up the good weather (going to post shortly on that one).

The BRitish Van disappeared and then a French van pulled in.

The chap came and knocked on the side of the van and it seemed he wanted the Electric point for himself as apparently he has a bad knee. He showed me his scar on his knee where he had a not so recent operation and his disabled sticker in his window.

Now this kind of put me in an awkward position and a bit of a moral dilemma. As I mentioned we were out of juice in everything. We did get here first and whereas I can understand those who are ill and perhaps need oxygen or other 240 vault appliances to keep them going and should perhaps have priority for an EHU point I tried hard to find a reason why someone with a bad knee might have one.

I myself am a blue badge holder but being away my arthritis has improved no end due to the climate, exercise and weight loss so it hasn't been used for months (may hand it back if this keeps up). Anyway I didn't see a problem in sharing it but I don't have a splitter.

The chap rolled out his electric point and gestured for me to unhook and let him plug in. As politely as possible I suggested we share but I don't have a splitter. After much negotiation he shuffled off and hey presto produced a splitter. Everything is still working so Im assuming its 16 amp as there is no trip switch anywhere.

How bizarre!

Its chucking it down now so it looks like a planning day.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hia Barry
sorry to rub it in we are in the Digne les Bains area and is still very sunny!! Can you please tell me more about Facility X Repeat wifi facility you have?
thanks alun


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The repeat it antenna is a wifi booster you plug into your laptop and point at the wifi source. It can work up to 4 miles but typically a mile or so line of sight.

If you search for long range wifi antennas there is a long thread on here. Sorry can't provide a link as mrs d is using the laptop ao I'm using a phone on mobile mhf.

It was made by the Swedish military and has recently been replaced by a newer model available from faculty x for about £40

we were at signed Les baines about a month or so ago before we did the verdon gorges and lac st croix. Good spot


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Barry. 
I will look into this on our return. Grasse tomorrow and then into Italy for another month.
This retirement business is very good!! 
Thank goodness for Kindle Although very clicky it does what it says on the tin!!
thanks again


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Barry. 
I will look into this on our return. Grasse tomorrow and then into Italy for another month.
This retirement business is very good!! 
Thank goodness for Kindle Although very clicky it does what it says on the tin!!
thanks again


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah retirement is good. I just can't seem to find the right moment to tell mrs d or any of my customers that I'm never going back to work!


----------

